# Lastest Wikileaks & Clinton



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I got a feeling that that Rush may be correct and that Assange is going to dump a lot more when the time is right. How badly does Clinton and Obama want to get their hands on Assange?

WikiLeaks drops Hillary email labeled ?tick tock on Libya? ? will Rush?s prediction come true? | BizPac Review

Julian Assange said he has enough evidence on secret deals for the FBI to indict Hillary Clinton | BizPac Review


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The FBI could have indicted Hillary on the email scandal. Evidence means nothing. It'll also mean nothing to those who will vote for her.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

An Open Note to Jukian Assange

Mr. Assnage,

Please do dump all of the data on the Clintons that you have very soon. This country's written history and future both, greatly depend on it.

Thanks,

A Watchman


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> The FBI could have indicted Hillary on the email scandal. Evidence means nothing. It'll also mean nothing to those who will vote for her.


True, but.... The hard line socialist sheeple will vote Clinton no matter what. What is most important are the Independents as the usually decide elections. Trump had an 18% lead over Clinton up until about 10 days ago. This shrunk, but will likely slowly build back again thanks to ongoing issues like this. This also gives Sander supporters more reason to stay home and not vote.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> An Open Note to Jukian Assange
> 
> Mr. Assnage,
> 
> ...


I had heard that Assange may wait until the last part of October to dump the most damaging info. Too late for the DNC to replace Clinton with another candidate, but just early enough to hose her big time.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I had heard that Assange may wait until the last part of October to dump the most damaging info. Too late for the DNC to replace Clinton with another candidate, but just early enough to hose her big time.


She was never destined to be replaced as the DNC candidate. We will know very soon if she is destined to become President of this once great Country.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Called blackmail. Release just enough to worry Clinton. Then stop when she strikes a deal. Then start on Trump for her.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hildabeast says her statements to the FBI were honest and the same answers she has given all along. So that means either 1) the fix was in and no questions were asked of Mrs Clinton that would contradict gathered evidence. Can not be prosecuted for lying or 2) she has one story for the FBI and another for the public. Which means she has lied to Congress or Colmy has lied to Congress. The lame stream media will not look for the truth so we are dependent upon non traditional reporting. But to quote the beast "what difference does it make?". The elites and Feds have no interest in justice for the special people.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Assange is a card carrying liberal socialist. Do you think in the end he will do anything that could throw the election to trump. He is looking for a deal, a way he can go back to living and walking around 100% free.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Assange is a card carrying liberal socialist. Do you think in the end he will do anything that could throw the election to trump. He is looking for a deal, a way he can go back to living and walking around 100% free.


Detest it as much as I possibly can, . . . I believe you just may have this one in the jar.

Unless of course, . . . he is hoping someone in Trump's corner can promise him a better deal.

Politics,..........ughhhhhhhh.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

My guess is they are setting up trump. Nothing will come out thus giving Hilda the pass she expects.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Detest it as much as I possibly can, . . . I believe you just may have this one in the jar.
> 
> Unless of course, . . . he is hoping someone in Trump's corner can promise him a better deal.
> 
> ...


 Ok so you want the FBI and a few other nations version of the FBI off your back. Do you go with trump or someone that has proven she can shut the FBI down ?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Assange is a card carrying liberal socialist. Do you think in the end he will do anything that could throw the election to trump. He is looking for a deal, a way he can go back to living and walking around 100% free.


Liberal sure. A liberal that does not like gun runners though. That just happens to be one of Clinton's accomplishments.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We can not let Clinton in office .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> We can not let Clinton in office .


I agree. It will be Obama on steroids, but with much more corruption, debt, PC insanity and a much higher chance of a "real" war.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Oh I forgot to mention a quicker loss of freedoms as well.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another 2,000 email wikileaks dump.

Wikileaks Releases Another 2,000 Podesta Emails In Part 6 Of Data Dump


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It is interesting watching the media spin the emails.

A) it's the Russians who want trump,
B) deny it's not true didn't write that,
C) you aren't interpreting it right because you are to dumb


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2016)

The way the FBI keeps excusing her behavior I wouldn't be surprised if it would take some much needed reform before they would actually do anything. Crazy stuff. I need to go watch something funny so I can have a laugh.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Dump #7 with another 1,150 emails just out. That brings total emails to about 10,000. If Assange is to be believed, then that leaves about 40,000 to go. I am sure the real juicy stuff is yet to come.

Wikileaks Releases Another 1,150 Podesta Emails In Part 7 Of Data Dump: Total Is Now 10,169 | Zero Hedge


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Dump #7 with another 1,150 emails just out. That brings total emails to about 10,000. If Assange is to be believed, then that leaves about 40,000 to go. I am sure the real juicy stuff is yet to come.
> 
> Wikileaks Releases Another 1,150 Podesta Emails In Part 7 Of Data Dump: Total Is Now 10,169 | Zero Hedge


I agree...It certainly has to be something explosive enough for the Clinton/Obama media propaganda arm to be forced to report also. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Dump 14 out. 25,000 emails so about halfways through if Assange has 50,000.

Interesting to see Donna Brazille so honest.....



> "I think people are more in despair about how things are-yes new jobs but they are low wage jobs," she admits. "HOUSING is a huge issue. Most people pay half of what they make to rent,"


WikiLeaks: Donna Brazile Shreds Obama Economy | LifeZette

Wikileaks Releases Part 14 Of Podesta Emails Bringing Total To 25,000; Exposes Soros' Contact Info | Zero Hedge


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The real reason that Clinton was not indicted.



> Wikileaks Shocker: Cheryl Mills Tells Podesta "We Need To Clean This Up - Obama Has Emails From Her"


Wikileaks Shocker: Cheryl Mills Tells Podesta "We Need To Clean This Up - Obama Has Emails From Her" | Zero Hedge


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> "Executive Orders For Sale": Leaked Email Shows Hillary Auctioning Off 'Laws' To The Highest Bidder


"Executive Orders For Sale": Leaked Email Shows Hillary Auctioning Off 'Laws' To The Highest Bidder | Zero Hedge


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It amazes me that we see this stuff and are shocked yet nothing ever comes of it. 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> It amazes me that we see this stuff and are shocked yet nothing ever comes of it.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Something will come of it. Trump will win the election and the establishment was exposed for all to see like never before.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The problem with Wikileaks's is that the media will not cover it, there a millions of voters out there that are uniformed.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> The problem with Wikileaks's is that the media will not cover it, there a millions of voters out there that are uniformed.


The usual DNC voting base no doubt. In this age of social media and the internet, more folks get their news via those than through the traditional mainstream media. Fox News is the most watched cable news network, so wikileaks gets out more than you may think. Independents are the ones that will decide the race. Trump is still winning them.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> The usual DNC voting base no doubt. In this age of social media and the internet, more folks get their news via those than through the traditional mainstream media. Fox News is the most watched cable news network, so wikileaks gets out more than you may think. Independents are the ones that will decide the race. Trump is still winning them.


I'm Independent and Trump has my vote.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Lots of folks voted for Obama so they could be part of history and elect a black man
lots of folks will vote hillary this time so they can be part of history and elect a person with a vagina


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Lots of folks voted for Obama so they could be part of history and elect a black man
> lots of folks will vote hillary this time so they can be part of history and elect a person with a vagina


A big difference between Barry and the Bitch. Barry spoke/speaks well, can be charismatic and does not have the 30+ years of documented corruption on his plate. HRC is about the most unlikeable candidate ever. If she was a he, should would struggle to get 5%. There is not any real enthusiasm for Clinton that I have read, or seen and I live in MN. Rare to even see signs for her.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RedLion said:


> A big difference between Barry and the Bitch. Barry spoke/speaks well, can be charismatic and does not have the 30+ years of documented corruption on his plate. HRC is about the most unlikeable candidate ever. If she was a he, should would struggle to get 5%. There is not any real enthusiasm for Clinton that I have read, or seen and I live in MN. Rare to even see signs for her.


and she has a vagina, which nets her a bunch of votes


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

If the mainstream media doesn't report it, most people will never know what info about Hillary is made public.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> and she has a vagina, which nets her a bunch of votes


With the fascist sheeple it may, but not with the majority.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

RedLion said:


> With the fascist sheeple it may, but not with the majority.


you have no clue.. a ton of women will vote for her because they want a vagina in the oval office


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> you have no clue.. a ton of women will vote for her because they want a vagina in the oval office


For those uninformed sure and as I have already said. Are you angry because your wife is voting for her? I would not be surprised to see Clinton get a smaller percentage of women than Barry did. Clinton is just that unpopular and you will have a share of women just not voting.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> you have no clue.. a ton of women will vote for her because they want a vagina in the oval office


They cant just be satisfied with Obama?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> They cant just be satisfied with Obama?


Yeah, really...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> you have no clue.. a ton of women will vote for her because they want a vagina in the oval office


Just like some voted for a black man because he was black. No doubt; don't worry about what you can't control; I mean you can be sick about it but what good is that? Where I live I suspect ohilma gets 84% of the vote. Yet we are among the wealthiest populations in America. Go figure - rich isn't always smart.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> and she has a vagina


Allegedly....


----------

